# Radiator cooling Fans running?



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

1991 Nissan Maxima SE. 

Hi, both cooling fans are running full bore like it is overheating. It does this when it is cold warm and hot. Anythoughts on what I should check? It has a new thermostat and recently was working fine, where one fan would turn on sometimes.

Thanks
terryg


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

terryg911 said:


> 1991 Nissan Maxima SE.
> 
> Hi, both cooling fans are running full bore like it is overheating. It does this when it is cold warm and hot. Anythoughts on what I should check? It has a new thermostat and recently was working fine, where one fan would turn on sometimes.
> 
> ...


Many things could cause this...Relay stuck open,coolant temp sensor,cylinder head temp sensor,faulty wiring...

I would check the fan relays first....


----------



## Kooskia (Jan 11, 2006)

*Kooskia may help.*



terryg911 said:


> 1991 Nissan Maxima SE.
> 
> Hi, both cooling fans are running full bore like it is overheating. It does this when it is cold warm and hot. Anythoughts on what I should check? It has a new thermostat and recently was working fine, where one fan would turn on sometimes.
> 
> ...



Are you sure that you put the Thermostat in properly, that could be your 
problem, if its ok check the water pump.


----------

